

E-mail Auto-Response - yarapavan
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/2010/10/25/101025sh_shouts_marks

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup from 10 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1803467>

It took a long time to download on my machine for some reason, so I took the
opportunity when it arrived to do some information extraction an analysis.

    
    
        114736 Octets in the html
          4803 Octets in an equivalent text item
    

That doesn't include image downloads, or any other magical transclusions.

